# Looking for September buddies?



## sailorsgirl

Hi all, I recently got my bfp and have never had a bump buddy before, it'd be lovely to be able to share this journey with some one or a few :)

I am due on 7th September :happydance:

Xx


----------



## sunshine8

hey there,
congrats. I discovered yesterday that I am pregnant with baby #2, the due late august early September. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah wow congratulations!!! :happydance:

I believe I am 4 weeks today and have already started with the nausea and sickness! Never known it so early before! And today I have a 5 hour car journey :sick:

How are you feeling? 

Xx


----------



## wonderfullife

Hey I'm due a little bit before you - I think around end August beginning of September! It's so exciting yet so nerve racking! All the best to you both x


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi Sailor...jumping on over from Dec/Jan testers. Just got my BFP today!!! Looks like if all goes well I'll be due 9/9.


----------



## lesondemavie

Correction: Looks like it's more like 9/15. So this am, I woke up to some very light brown spotting...that's normal right? As long as it's brown, light, and without cramping? I'll probably keep testing for a bit just to make sure the line is getting darker.

Happy new year to all!


----------



## sunshine8

hello everyone,

How are your ladies feeling. I am having nausea, but if I eat the sensation goes away. I have a 15 month old to take care of so its all a little too much at the moment.

I will call up the doc on Monday to register and get a more accurate due date, but roughly it is 29 Aug.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! I got my BFP on 12/29 at 12dpo. Tentative due date 9/8/16. This will be #2 for me. Excited to call my OB on Monday and get the ball rolling.


----------



## lesondemavie

Does/did anyone else keep poas to see the line get darker? I was going to wait until later today so that it would be as least 48 hours since my last positive, but after feeling so tired and nauseated last night, I caved and used the only ept I brought with me (we're visiting the in-laws this weekend). It's about the same not really darker, but I probably just tested too soon. *sigh* wish I just had a crystal ball to tell me all will go well. Trying my hardest to just let go of the fears and embrace the excitement :).


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: please can I join? Conrats on you bfps!! 

Sailorgirl I think I have seen you on other threads. Maybe a mc thread in sept/oct? Really weird you guys have early nausea i thought it wasn't possible so early but felt sick even before my bfp! Let's hope it doesn't get too bad for us. I had hg with my DD.

This bfp is a miracle. Onlky one month TTC after mc at 10 weeks in October. I had Ivf food my daughter so crazy to get bfp first cycle. Still can't believe it.

I am poas about twice as day to see line progression. Last pregnancy I swear poor linbe progression was first sign pregnancy would fail even though got to see a HB before mc. Lines are stronger this time round so hoping a good sign.


----------



## MeganS0326

lesondemavie said:


> Does/did anyone else keep poas to see the line get darker? I was going to wait until later today so that it would be as least 48 hours since my last positive, but after feeling so tired and nauseated last night, I caved and used the only ept I brought with me (we're visiting the in-laws this weekend). It's about the same not really darker, but I probably just tested too soon. *sigh* wish I just had a crystal ball to tell me all will go well. Trying my hardest to just let go of the fears and embrace the excitement :).

I'm taking a test everyday. It's helping to keep me and DH sane. We've had a mc and a few chemicals before so seeing the line get darker really helps to calm my nerves. I used two different brands to test so I'm alternating brands every other day. I think that's helping me see good progression since they are about 48 hours apart.


----------



## lesondemavie

I've read that some didn't see the line get darker until 18-20 DPO, and I'm only just 12 DPO today...so that was reassuring. I've also seen that it takes 2-3 days for hcg to double, so maybe I'm on the longer end. I just thought with those symptoms so early my hcg had to be getting high. Ah well, hopefully all is well and I'll see some progression over the next week. On Monday, I'll test again and call for my first appointment. Cheers to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congratulations ladies!!!




mrsmax said:


> :wave: please can I join? Conrats on you bfps!!
> 
> Sailorgirl I think I have seen you on other threads. Maybe a mc thread in sept/oct? Really weird you guys have early nausea i thought it wasn't possible so early but felt sick even before my bfp! Let's hope it doesn't get too bad for us. I had hg with my DD.
> 
> This bfp is a miracle. Onlky one month TTC after mc at 10 weeks in October. I had Ivf food my daughter so crazy to get bfp first cycle. Still can't believe it.
> 
> I am poas about twice as day to see line progression. Last pregnancy I swear poor linbe progression was first sign pregnancy would fail even though got to see a HB before mc. Lines are stronger this time round so hoping a good sign.

Yes I lost my 3rd angel in August at 17 weeks. But I've been around the mc boards for a couple of years now. 

I've been avoiding testing again, after a definite line on a cheapie and two digital I feel ok. Is it very reassuring to see that line get darker? Xx


----------



## mrsmax

I find it a little reassuring. I think as we don't have any other indicators this early and no beta tests this is the best I can do to know not a chemical. No doubt I will start obsessing with the clearblkue week indicator soon!!!! I a
I also think it is a bit about being in shock!:kiss:


----------



## sailorsgirl

That makes sense. And I can definitely relate with th shock factor!! I couldn't speak for about 10 minutes after getting my bfp!! Had to keep going back and checking the test to make sure I hadn't imagined it haha. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

Ha. Me too. I got a faint bfp at 8doo nso assumed evap. Same the next day and only started to believe it day three of testing when realised couldn't get that many evaps!!!! I even carried a positive hpt to shops with me yesterday (yuck!) So I could check every now and again. In total misbelief. First month TTC after mc and infertility, ivf etc. Incredible!!! Feel like the most fertile infertile person ever:wohoo::saywhat:


----------



## sunshine8

hello Ladies,

Hope you all are doing well. 

I have only tested once will call the doc tomorrow to register. Feeling very nauseated but no vomiting this time perhaps its a little early.

what symptoms you ladies having?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi sunshine :wave: I feel nausea two or three times a day.


----------



## Adorebeinamom

I would love a buddy as well. Due around September 13th!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I'm feeling nauseous a lot too. Xx


----------



## lesondemavie

I have had some nausea too, and I'm just 3 weeks 4 days today. I find it helps if I eat smaller portions more frequently. The worst was when I went too long without eating something.


----------



## lesondemavie

Looks like I did just test a bit too soon. The line was much darker at 13 dpo :). That's a bit reassuring that at least my hormones are doing what they're supposed to do. Still can't wait until I'm far enough along to see that heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2777.JPG
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sunshine8

hello ladies,
 
Hope you all feeling good. I was so nauseas that Doctor has prescribe me anti-nausea pill which is helping me quite a bit. Any of you on pills for nausea. I have a very heavy work schedule for coming two months so I had to get help.


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry to hear that Sunshine. I had them for my previous with DD. Hope they work. How far along are you?


----------



## sunshine8

I am six weeks pregnant. I look it last time also when pregnant with my Daughter.
How are you feeling?


----------



## mrsmax

Feeling OK at mo. A little quesy on and off but only 4wk plus four. I am fully expecting bad MS to kick in around two weeks time. 

Was feeling a bit anxious yesterday with cramps etc. But this morning got some good lines at 16dpo and got 2-3 on CB indicator. Hoping out of woods for chemical now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160107_064344.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20160107_073344.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsmax

Lesondemavie is your due date right? Your sig says 4 weeks but would that give an EDD later than 1st Sept?


----------



## lesondemavie

mrsmax said:


> Lesondemavie is your due date right? Your sig says 4 weeks but would that give an EDD later than 1st Sept?

EDD is 9/15

Expecting DC#1 in September 2016

Is that where the confusion is? :)

I didn't catch that at all since we put the day after the month in the states. Wish we would just join the rest of the world on numbers (dates, measurements, etc)!


----------



## mrsmax

I get it. Looked like 1st Sept but I can see that now. Funny how US does its own thing on dates!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all- congrats on your pregnancies!! Thought I would join in, if I could?
Still has not sunk in for me. My last mc (I've had 2) was last winter. We weren't exactly trying and being well over 40 now I thought it might not be possible again. Well, if all goes well I am due Sept. 7th. Very strange, as that was my same due date with last year's pregnancy.

I have faith all will be okay and just take things day by day. I figure whatever is meant to be will happen. The nausea and food aversions have already kicked in badly and I'm afraid they are going to get worse.

Wishing everyone a very healthy, happy and uncomplicated pregnancy!


----------



## ssarahh

Please can I join you ladies? 

Got my BFP yesterday and due around 16 September. Other than the odd stomach cramp I have had no symptoms xx


----------



## hopie2015

CONGRATS Sara! 
No worries... symptoms usually don't start until 7 weeks for a lot. I'm surprised my morning sickness started this early (edd 9/7). I say enjoy it while you don't have it and maybe you will be one of the 20% who never experience morning sickness.
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## mrsmax

Has everyone made their way over to September Smugglers now?

All good here. Bought a CB to take tomorrow to see if I have gone up to 3+ yet!! Hoping it doesn't scare me but I need some reassurance.... Eek! 

How is everyone?


----------



## TruHope

New here!! Just found out on Friday that we are expecting in September! Can't wait to get to know you all!!!


----------



## Hope16

I got my bfp last Wednesday. I'm 5 weeks today! I have my first scan Jan 20th so if everything goes well I think I'll be due around September 14th!


----------



## Hope16

I can't wait for Wednesday to get here so I can have my 7 week scan. My first scan went well, saw the baby and heartbeat. Hopefully everything is growing how it should be. 

How are you ladies all feeling?


----------



## mrsmax

Thats exciting hope! I have had some brownish bleeding today so have scan on Wednesday morning to see if there is a healthy bran. Petrified but hanging on to hope!


----------



## Hope16

mrsmax hopefully Wednesday will be a good positive day for both of us. Make sure to rest up in the meantime. Keep me posted on how it goes. 

How have you been feeling otherwise? What are your symptoms these days?


----------



## Hope16

anyone wanna jump over to the September Sweet Peas board I started, all are welcome!


----------



## mrsmax

Where is it hopie?


----------



## Hope16

it's in the pregnancy buddies forum... I will try to paste the link


----------



## Hope16

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2370572-september-sweet-peas.html


----------

